# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Something new......Grapes

## hunter63

Backing down the driveway.....at 'The Place"....noticed some wild grapes.
Picked a few bunches....looked like the same as a vender at the farmers market had.....that I sampled.

Pretty small....like 2 seeds covered with a tad pf grape and skin...LOL.

Picked a few and tried them....not bad...kinda sour.....surprised the birds didn't get them.
Gonna wait and see if I poisoned my self or not. 

Kinda hard to get at as they are down over the bank on the driveway....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I guess I will have to pay more attention....LOL.
Not sure what I gonna do with them...other than look at them.

----------


## Rick

Keep a few for the EMTs.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Every year that they make I collect as many of those as I can.  I boil them down in the turkey fryer and strain the juice through an old pillowcase that needs to be purple.  I then hand the juice over to #1 wife and she works her magic on it turning it into Muscadine Jelly.  Then I have to beg for some for biscuits because she gives it to her father, brother, sister, uncle, my sons, etc.  I say, "Hey what about me?"  She says, "You don't need any jelly, it has too much sugar, blah, blah, blah, "  But, I still go back and get more grapes.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> Keep a few for the EMTs.


Well, I ate some yesterday, and didn't die........LOL
I always save a sample of what I try.

Gonna be tough to get close enough to pick more....it is a steep bank.
I'm pondering on a way to pick them.

----------


## Rick

Start at the top and grab them as you roll down.

----------


## LowKey

Psssst....
<*wine*>
If you toss half the skins so it doesn't get too foxy, I've made wine from Concord grapes. Mine were just about ripe, another couple days but we just got all this rain. They're probably all split now. Haven't wanted to go look.

----------


## hunter63

> Psssst....
> <*wine*>
> If you toss half the skins so it doesn't get too foxy, I've made wine from Concord grapes. Mine were just about ripe, another couple days but we just got all this rain. They're probably all split now. Haven't wanted to go look.


Thought of that.....would need a lot more...so have been looking around...that seem to be the only plants around.

----------


## LowKey

Don't need much. They make gallon kits.
http://www.northernbrewer.com/master...ng-starter-kit

----------


## hunter63

Last week, had some friends cut out a few boxelder trees...the grape vines were in the tree tops....lol.
Now I see why the train the vine on wires....they are really high.

----------


## LowKey

Just did up 4.5 gallons of wine must. Took all freakin day and night as the worst part is separating out the skins. Gotta make up a small fruit press.
It's in the brewing bucket now getting its meta treatment. Will pitch the yeast tomorrow night.
Pic of the box of grapes I got. I must have tossed just about as many as the rain the last two days really did a number on them.
IMG_1254.jpg

----------


## Rick

Do you have purple feet now?

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## Fixit

I must say that I don't make grape wine . It is just so common that I don't mess with it. This area was settled by swiss people. What I make wine out of does get peoples head turning . Current list rather bottled or working includes : Lemon balm , guava , guava raisin , blueberry , strawberry , lime , lime staghorn sumac and banana ginger .  i have one friend that after the first taste of the banana ginger wine said " oh! A breakfast wind ."
 Enjoy your wine making and remember any wine that doesn't come out as you want for drinking is them a marinade base or a vinegar base.

----------


## hunter63

Well I looked at the trees.....and looked at the ladder....and looked at "I love Lucy' stomping grapes......went to the the store and came home with Barefoot Red Moscato.......a Heart Healthy Wine.

Quote>
Not only are moscato wines tasty it is also healthy. Research has shown that moscato contains high concentrations of flavonoids, which means a lot of antioxidants. Moscato wine also has as many flavonoids as red wine, so one can argue that moscato wine is as healthy as red wine.<qoute

https://www.barefootwine.com/our-win...ne/red-moscato

So ...Got your no pick grapes 
No ladders or tree climbing, 
Barefoot but no stomping....
No waiting....and tasting...

Needs a SAK corkscrew....
Heart Healthy

Good stuff.....What's not to like?

The birds can have those grapes.....LOL

----------


## Rick

You know, Hunter. If you leave those grapes out there you will probably turn into raisins. A lot less work. Just sayin'.....

----------


## crashdive123

My recent favorite wine is the Barefoot brand.  Tastes good and doesn't stress the wallet too much.

----------


## hunter63

> My recent favorite wine is the Barefoot brand.  Tastes good and doesn't stress the wallet too much.


Ours as well......
I'm not much of a wine drinker....so a glass or two with a meal tastes pretty good.
Some other in that range is pretty raspy...

----------


## Batch

Grape makes decent wood to cook / smoke over as well.

----------


## LowKey

I'm not sure foraging at the wine shop is really considered ''foraging''
 :wine: 
Made a good sized batch of grape jelly yesterday too.

----------


## Rick

If you just add sugar to wine will you get wine jelly?

----------


## hunter63

> I'm not sure foraging at the wine shop is really considered ''foraging''
> 
> Made a good sized batch of grape jelly yesterday too.


How about Costco?.......LOL

----------


## edr730

yes, the easy lazy way to make wine is toss some yeast of your choice or bread yeast in some concentrated grape juice you made. Let it brew a while then put it in a bottle with a loose cap or bubbler on it. It's hard to fail with grape juice. Just don't put the top on tight too soon and make a bomb or leave it loose too long and make vinegar. The finer details, recipes and additives you'll pick up as you go along.

----------


## hunter63

Made 2 gallons for raisin wine many years ago.......
Funny part was ....when a friend and I bottles it up....only had 7 quarts....Hummmm?
Of course we had to taste it.... right?

----------


## LowKey

Eh, I had the grapes, the yeast is a buck a pack and my aunt bought me a 5gallon kit for Christmas several years ago (for cider really, but it works for wine.)
I'll have the grapes in the secondary in time for a batch of unpasturized pressed apple juice. They sell it at a local orchard. You have to sign a waiver to buy it. A few more years and the money spent on apple juice could have been invested in a semi-decent crusher/press, LOL. I keep hinting to my aunt...but that ain't gonna fly.
It's a good skill to have come TEOTWAWKI, right?

----------

